# Ashlee: Nicht betrunken, nur übermüdet



## Tokko (9 März 2008)

.



*Ashlee: Nicht betrunken, nur übermüdet *

By Natalie Finn
07/3/2008 19:35 

Ashlee Simpson war zwar während eines Radiointerviews frisch tätowiert, aber nicht angeheitert.
Die Sängerin dementierte Gerüchte, sie sei am Dienstag während eines Radiointerviews des Washingtoner Senders Hot 99.5_ Kane in the Morning_ betrunken gewesen. Auf ihrem MySpace Blog schrieb sie: “Ich nehme meine Arbeit sehr ernst und würde nie so respektlos sein, und zu einem Interview in angeheitertem Zustand erscheinen.“

Offenbar haben die Zuschauer einen falschen Eindruck bekommen, weil Simpson während des Interviews die meiste Zeit kicherte und mehrere Fragen über ihr Privat- und Liebesleben nicht beantworten wollte. Sie vergaß sogar den Text zu ihrer neuen Single "Little Miss Obsessive." 
“Hm, die beste Zeile im Song ist…hm, die, die, hm, die 'come over' Zeile“, versuchte sie DJ Kane (der nach dem Interview sagte, die Sängerin habe sich betrunken angehört) zu erklären. Vermutlich meinte sie damit die folgende Passage aus dem Refrain: _And I guess we're really over, so come over, I'm not over it_. 

Ihr Sprecher veröffentlichte noch am selben Tag eine Erklärung, weshalb der 23-jährige Star nicht in Höchstform war:
„Ashlee war heute Morgen auf Hot 99.5. keinesfalls betrunken. Sie arbeitet zur Zeit sehr viel und ist ständig unterwegs um ihr neues Album zu promoten. Sie gibt abends Konzerte und steht früh auf, um morgens Radiointerviews zu geben. Sie war schlicht und einfach übermüdet, das wäre jeder gewesen.“

Es ist nicht das erste Mal, dass Simpson ins Stottern geriet. Sie machte ihre Nervosität und die Art und Weise, wie sie von den Mitarbeitern des Radiosenders behandelt wurde, für ihr dürftiges Auftreten verantwortlich. 
“Ich glaube, die hatten automatisch angenommen, ich hätte zu tief ins Glas geschaut, weil ich mir am Tag zuvor ein Tattoo stechen ließ, und das danach mit ein paar Drinks gefeiert hätte“, sagte sie im Bezug auf ihr neues Rosen-Tattoo, dass sie sich am Montagabend in ihrem Hotel von einem Freund aufs linke Handgelenk tätowieren ließ.
“Sobald ich das Studio betrat, haben die mich gleich mit Fragen überfallen”, fuhr Simpson fort. „Die haben sich vor Beginn des Interviews noch nicht einmal vorgestellt, und mich einfach live geschaltet. Ich hatte ein mulmiges Gefühl im Bauch, als ob ich gleich angegriffen werden würde. Es war sehr unangenehm…"
“Wer mich in anderen Interviews gehört hat, weiß, dass ich viel kichere. Nicht nur, weil ich eine Frohnatur bin, und jeder der mich kennt, weiß, dass ich den ganzen Tag lache, sondern auch wenn ich nervös bin, weil mir unangenehme Fragen gestellt werden, denen ich damit versuche auszuweichen. Es macht keinen Spaß täglich Gerüchte zu dementieren, dass mein Vater ein Arschloch sei, dass ich schwanger oder verlobt bin und dergleichen. Ich versuche, derartige Fragen dann mit Lachen zu überspielen, in der Hoffnung dass ich dann über wichtigere Dinge befragt werde, wie mein Album und meine Musik, wehalb ich mich mich überhaupt zu einem Interview bereit erklärt habe.“

Simpsons drittes Album mit dem treffenden Titel _Bittersweet World_ soll am 22. April veröffentlicht werden.
“Fünf Minuten nach dem Interview hörte ich den DJ on-Air sagen, ich sei betrunken gewesen”, schrieb sie. „Das hat mich sehr verärgert, besonders nachdem ich von denen so schroff behandelt wurde.“
Ein weiteres Interview, das sie nur 20 Minuten später auf XM Satellite Radio gab, sei angeblich problemlos verlaufen. „Sie haben mich respektvoll behandelt, und waren dankbar, dass ich überhaupt so früh erschien.“
Doch alles in allem habe sie eine wichtige Lektion gelernt, meinte Simpson:
“Im Laufe meiner Karriere habe ich gelernt, meine Ansichten zu verteidigen, wenn Menschen versuchen mich anzugreifen. Deshalb schreibe ich das auch heute zu meiner Verteidigung. Ich habe genug davon, dass die Menschen ständig versuchen, Geschichten über einen zu erfinden. Das schreibe ich für meine Fans. Ihr seid für mich die einzigen, die wichtig sind.“
„Alles Liebe, Ashlee“, lauteten ihre Abschiedsworte. 






Quelle:
.www.eonline.com


.


----------

